# Who was the 80's WHRDA crowd?



## shesulsa (Jul 8, 2004)

There has been much discussion on the group of gentlemen who studied with WHRDA in the 70's.  I never hear anything about who was there in the 80's.

 Does anyone know anything about that generation?  Who are they?  Who studied with whom? Are they still there?  If not, why did they leave?  What are they doing now?

 And just for clarification - I truly don't know much at all about more than one or two people, and even that isn't much.  I initiated this thread solely for the purposes of my own edification and discussion with others.

 Thanks,

 GK


----------



## The Kai (Jul 8, 2004)

I know Gm dealba has been teaching in SF for years and has been producing excellent students in his arae and abroad.  So Dealba and associates might be a palce to start.


----------



## floweringknight (Mar 19, 2005)

Are you referring to the likes of: Ken Corona, Clark Rotroff, Tim Elliott, Henry Lee, Eric Lee, Sally Duer, Marco Walker??? Those people?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, SBN, I was so hoping this old thread would die an innocent death! 

 I suppose I was wondering who everyone was and where everybody else "we" don't hear about went, if anywhere.  But I have come to the conclusion that I don't really need to know that.


----------



## floweringknight (Mar 20, 2005)

Consider it dead!

Farang - SBNB


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, sir! :asian:

 Farang,

 JKNK


----------

